# *Need Help with Small room 6 x 17*



## achieve1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys...I'm new here and I figured I could ask for some help in furniture placement. 
I provided a sketch of the room here below:









Basically, I need your help in deciding what I need to fit, what would look nice, and if there is anyway I can make it appear not as tight as it is...

This is what I mainly need in the room:
1. Bed (I'm thinking Full Size would do well?)
2. Computer Desk for laptop, printer, maybe even a for a bigger display (26" monitor)
3. Small/Mid size bookshelf
4. Small size couch (maybe a 2-3 seater if possible?)
5. Small round table -> optional

As far as TV display goes, I was thinking of mounting it from the ceiling...but I don't know if that would be smart at all or from what angle would be good..

I was also thinking of turning the door into a sliding door, so that when the door is open, it doesn't waste interior space...

If you guys could provide a layout of what furniture would go nicely within the room, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

First thing I would encourage you to do is scale this out a little more accurately. Having searched around quite a bit over the years I found Sweet Home 3D and it is great for floorplans with a minimal learning curve. It is free and open source and runs on Windows, Mac and Unix platforms.

One nice thing is it has nice contributed symbol libraries (some are standard with the install but others you have to download separately). Once you have your floorplan scaled you can load beds, desks and things and move them around. It also gives a 3D representation of what things will look like. 

Is there anything to look at out the windows? If so, you need to decide whether you want to factor that in to your working part of the space. Will the light bother you working at the computer or will you be distracted looking out the window?

What do you want people to see and focus on when they enter the room. What are the different uses for the room. Do you have to be able to get to windows for ventilation? Do you plan to ad any separation with screens or anything. 

Is this a freestanding tenement style apartment or long, narrow room in a house or something? Are you renting or do you own it? What will your landlord let you do. 

You mention changing to a sliding door and that will require either an outside mount configuration (nice hardware and doors available) or framing for a pocket door (more involved and more expensive).


----------

